# Owner's Circle "Review Order Detail"?



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

EZ said:


> *Don't worry about other people -- enjoy your choice. You see, a lot of us are just lazy and hate detailing. If you are not, Imola red will be just right for you. And it is quite unique. I love the color, and I would've definitely chosen it if I had a staff-detailer at home. *


I second that!


----------



## Rpander (Mar 5, 2003)

My car is already finished production and is awaiting transport and Owners Circle still does not show any of the options I ordered. Only the Color of the car. I sure hope its right or my dad is going to be in big trouble. He works at Irvine BMW and sold me the car.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Jeff297 said:


> *My estimated production date is 5/16/03.  Yeah, you're right about Ti Silver. I think SteveMD is the only one so far to take delivery of a Ti Silver 330i ZHP. I practically begged him to post a pic of his vehicle while it was sitting out in the sunshine. But, it never happened. Probably a good thing. I would have loaded it as my wallpaper on my laptop and it would have been a constant reminder of how long I have to wait for my car!
> 
> Jeff *


My dealer told me production was 5/5, but when I checkl the website it says 5/16. If the web site is true then our cars will be born on the same day!! I really hope my prod is 5/5, because I am dying to get this car. The more ZHP deliverie pics I see online, the more I get worked up Who knows we may be posting pics of our cars at the same time!!:thumbup:

mbr129, I can't wait to see your Imola Red!!


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *My dealer told me production was 5/5, but when I checkl the website it says 5/16. If the web site is true then our cars will be born on the same day!! I really hope my prod is 5/5, because I am dying to get this car. The more ZHP deliverie pics I see online, the more I get worked up Who knows we may be posting pics of our cars at the same time!!:thumbup:
> 
> mbr129, I can't wait to see your Imola Red!! *


That would be cool! :thumbup: Guess what. I checked Owner's Circle today and now it shows my estimated production date as 5/06/03. So, maybe it will be built the day after yours and they'll ride over on the same boat.  After seeing those pics of mkh's ZHP, I'm no totally content with my choice of Titanium Silver. Now I just need to order those Euro clears!


----------

